# MILLTEK SPORT group buy only six people required!!



## X4RCN

ok guys.....
an opening offer to you all we will offer 20% discount off a milltek system of your choice, includes hi flow sports cat as i know these make all the difference, all that we would require is a group of 6 or more.
This discount is as good as a trade discount, so come on guys while i am feeling generous  .....

karen


----------



## smanaton

hi, i'll have a cat back for a 225.

Edited for clarity!

Thanks,

Shane


----------



## X4RCN

piece of cake!!

karen

tony will talk you through it, if you like


----------



## smanaton

i think maybe the competition is putting people off this.


----------



## nigelo

Karen,

Could be interested...

Can you just give a little summary on what sort of performance change you might expect to see on a 225 with AMD 0ne-clik + Pipercross viper?

Nigel


----------



## nigelo

What a prat.... Helps if I actually tell the that I am interested in the Cat-back system....


----------



## X4RCN

the exhaust will enable the full power of the amd one click to be realised, it should add 10bhp.

sports cats should add another 10bhp

karen


----------



## X4RCN

smanaton said:


> i think maybe the competition is putting people off this.


there can be only one as the highlander said!!

if someone signed up for the group buy and then won the competition then we would refund you some cash 

karen


----------



## itsallaboutmark

Can you let me know how much all in it would be for a Miltek cat back system on a 225 quattro?
Thanks
Mark


----------



## KammyTT

i def want one but dont have the time to fit it myself. any ideas guys im in aberdeen


----------



## smanaton

KammyTT said:


> i def want one but dont have the time to fit it myself. any ideas guys im in aberdeen


i guess any indy would fit it at a reasonable price, might be worth enquiring near you to cost?


----------



## X4RCN

itsallaboutmark said:


> Can you let me know how much all in it would be for a Miltek cat back system on a 225 quattro?
> Thanks
> Mark


hi mark

the resonated system with discount is Â£348.09
the non resonated (which is the louder one) Â£336.75 these prices include vat.

these prices are for the system only does not include fitting or postage.
postage would be 12.50
fitting charges, we would charge 40.00 per hour + vat it would probally take just that amount of time.

karen


----------



## X4RCN

KammyTT said:


> i def want one but dont have the time to fit it myself. any ideas guys im in aberdeen


hi
this system is a piece of cake to fit and any reputable garage could do it, unless you fancy a day out in wakefield, it would probally take you 4 hours to get here......Â£20 in petrol
if you are been quoted silly money for fitting then give us a ring..... one hour we will guarantee it fitted.....charge only would be in total Â£47.00 if we go over an hour we will not charge any more....

karen


----------



## KammyTT

ok karen puy my name down, do you need a deposit and how much? i will pay the full balance in a week or so if thats ok, cheers


----------



## 180TT

Ok,

How much for a FWD 180 Coupe system inc sports cats?

Cheers

Keith


----------



## moleytt

hi karen,
just how loud is the miltek?,hopefully enough to annoy the neighbours :twisted:

cheers moley


----------



## faulky

Would this apply to the Mk2 3.2?


----------



## TT Law

Is the discount valid on the new Mk2 2.0T systems?

Steve


----------



## itsallaboutmark

how many names have you got so far?
Is this going ahead?
Mark


----------



## ADB

Possibly interested if one for an original 3.2 is available with fitting reasonably locally?

Andy


----------



## X4RCN

180TT said:


> Ok,
> 
> How much for a FWD 180 Coupe system inc sports cats?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Keith


hi keith

some prices for you, either the dual or the single..mk1

the dual normally 463.54 group buy price 371.54 cat back

the single normally 333.11 group buy price 266.49 cat back

sports cat normally 334.88 group buy price 267.91

hope that helps

karen


----------



## X4RCN

faulky said:


> Would this apply to the Mk2 3.2?


of course!!

karen


----------



## X4RCN

ok guys

can we have a list of definites!!

many thanks

karen


----------



## faulky

Hi Karen
Count me in for 3.2 Mk2 , i can fit myself .
Have to sell my Supersprint off my Mk 1 soon to pay for it.!!!! :lol:


----------



## X4RCN

ok

1. faulky
2.
3.
4.
6.
6.

karen


----------



## nigelo

What is dead line?... Bit skint!!!


----------



## 3.2TTC

PM Sent


----------



## ADB

KammyTT said:


> i def want one but dont have the time to fit it myself. any ideas guys im in aberdeen


I'm keen as well but would like to get it fitted locally - Manchester?

What's the options :?

Andy


----------



## genocidalduck

Ealier in your post you said a Miltek exhaust of our choice...Does that stretch to RS4 exhausts and the one being the valve thingy so i can still change the sound using the S button? And if so...Price please


----------



## X4RCN

ADB said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> i def want one but dont have the time to fit it myself. any ideas guys im in aberdeen
> 
> 
> 
> I'm keen as well but would like to get it fitted locally - Manchester?
> 
> What's the options :?
> 
> Andy
Click to expand...

it would take you only 45 mins to get here.... come on down

karen


----------



## X4RCN

nigelo said:


> What is dead line?... Bit skint!!!


whenever we have 6, call me and we possibly arrange something for you?

karen


----------



## X4RCN

3.2TTC said:


> PM Sent


replied

karen


----------



## X4RCN

1. faulky 
2. kammy
3. 
4. 
6. 
6.

karen


----------



## smanaton

how much was mine after discount? i wanted a cat back the quieter one for a 225


----------



## R6B TT

Hi Karen,

Do you have a price for the 4 outlet one for the Mk2 2.0T please ?


----------



## X4RCN

smanaton said:


> how much was mine after discount? i wanted a cat back the quieter one for a 225


price to you Â£371.31

karen


----------



## X4RCN

R6B TT said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> Do you have a price for the 4 outlet one for the Mk2 2.0T please ?


still trying for price on this one...... they are a little delayed with this.... sorry will let you know when available...... but if you are wanting to be part of the group buy then obviously i will honour the 20% discount, just would require a small deposit until the system comes out.....

my car is the prototype for this system and i am waiting for the confirmation date when they are taking it....

karen


----------



## Damz

how much for the sports cats and the quieter cat back for the quattro 225 cheers and im very intrested .....


----------



## smanaton

UK Performance said:


> smanaton said:
> 
> 
> 
> how much was mine after discount? i wanted a cat back the quieter one for a 225
> 
> 
> 
> price to you Â£371.31
> 
> karen
Click to expand...

thats a 20% discount, says 25% on the front page!


----------



## ADB

What about fitting costs and locations? I am interested in a cat back exhaust for my MK1 V6 but would need local fitting really - Manchester?

What is the total cost?

Andy


----------



## Nickasaki

Hi, i was wondering if you also do a hi flow downpipe as well as as the cats, if so how much for the full system (inc down pipes) with fitting. 
This is for a 2001 TT roadster 225


----------



## X4RCN

hello

we do not do down pipes for the TT...

price for the catback with discount applied...

the resonated is Â£371.31
the non resonated is Â£359.69 ( the louder one )

fitting price would be Â£94.00 in total

karen


----------



## R6B TT

UK Performance said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Karen,
> 
> Do you have a price for the 4 outlet one for the Mk2 2.0T please ?
> 
> 
> 
> still trying for price on this one...... they are a little delayed with this.... sorry will let you know when available...... but if you are wanting to be part of the group buy then obviously i will honour the 20% discount, just would require a small deposit until the system comes out.....
> 
> my car is the prototype for this system and i am waiting for the confirmation date when they are taking it....
> 
> karen
Click to expand...

Any news Karen ?


----------



## X4RCN

R6B TT said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Karen,
> 
> Do you have a price for the 4 outlet one for the Mk2 2.0T please ?
> 
> 
> 
> still trying for price on this one...... they are a little delayed with this.... sorry will let you know when available...... but if you are wanting to be part of the group buy then obviously i will honour the 20% discount, just would require a small deposit until the system comes out.....
> 
> my car is the prototype for this system and i am waiting for the confirmation date when they are taking it....
> 
> karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any news Karen ?
Click to expand...

sorry for the delay i have pestered milltek every second day for the prices, i will not have them for a few more days yet.....

sorry once again! :?

karen


----------



## X4RCN

just been told may have them by the end of the week :wink: 
karen


----------



## jons3

Hi, what would the price be for a cat back S3 exhaust (the quieter one of the two please)

thanks


----------



## kmpowell

If you will allow it in the group buy, how much for a 'Cat Back' (no sports cats required) MK5 .:R32 system (100mm tips i think)?


----------



## Karcsi

Karen, do you have any info on when a dual pipe Milltek cat back (and perhaps a hi-flow cat) will appear for the 3.2 Mk2? Thanks


----------



## R6B TT

UK Performance said:


> just been told may have them by the end of the week :wink:
> karen


I guess 'may' was the operative word then :?


----------



## trevor

Price for a 180 FWD twin exit (quite one please) delivered thanks Karen

rgds trevor


----------



## Karcsi

R6B TT said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> 
> just been told may have them by the end of the week :wink:
> karen
> 
> 
> 
> I guess 'may' was the operative word then :?
Click to expand...

May? I don't believe companies even when they say "will". :lol:


----------



## X4RCN

2PM TODAY i will have the prices!!


----------



## X4RCN

Karcsi said:


> Karen, do you have any info on when a dual pipe Milltek cat back (and perhaps a hi-flow cat) will appear for the 3.2 Mk2? Thanks


Do not have the definite date will let you know.

KAREN


----------



## X4RCN

jons3 said:


> Hi, what would the price be for a cat back S3 exhaust (the quieter one of the two please)
> 
> thanks


with discount would be Â£389.87, shall i add you to the list!

karen


----------



## X4RCN

kmpowell said:


> If you will allow it in the group buy, how much for a 'Cat Back' (no sports cats required) MK5 .:R32 system (100mm tips i think)?


the price would be with discount Â£396.00

karen


----------



## X4RCN

Just to let you know guys this is for any milltek system any car.

karen


----------



## R6B TT

UK Performance said:


> 2PM TODAY i will have the prices!!


Come on then, share! Don't be shy!


----------



## Frank Hayes

Have you got one sorted for the new mk11 model TT yet???

Thanks

Frank.


----------



## JT

Hi Karen,

Put me down for a Mk1 3.2 Cat back system delivered.

Only questions i have are: What size tips does this come with and how much would the high flow cat for the 3.2 be?

Cheers,
Jon


----------



## X4RCN

JT said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> Put me down for a Mk1 3.2 Cat back system delivered.
> 
> Only questions i have are: What size tips does this come with and how much would the high flow cat for the 3.2 be?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon


Hello Jon
price for sport cat Â£873.91 and price for cat back is Â£495.00

Â£273.78 20% discount off this price.

total to pay Â£1095.13

postage 12.50

100mm dual jet pipe


----------



## JT

Thanks Karen.

Just put me down for the 3.2 Cat back system. Will get in trouble if i spend too many pennies! :wink:

How many takers have you definitely got so far?

Cheers,
Jon


----------



## X4RCN

JT said:


> Thanks Karen.
> 
> Just put me down for the 3.2 Cat back system. Will get in trouble if i spend too many pennies! :wink:
> 
> How many takers have you definitely got so far?
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon


no problem Jon
i think we need a recount again

OK guys who definitly wants a system?
Deposits now required....Add your name

1. JON


----------



## ADB

What about local fitting? I asked a couple of weeks ago but no one answered.....

I have a MK1 3.2 that has already been One-Clicked and would like a Milltek to go with it but I would need local fitting.
North West area; Awesome? I would like to know costs for supply & fitting locally.... :?


----------



## X4RCN

ADB said:


> What about local fitting? I asked a couple of weeks ago but no one answered.....
> 
> I have a MK1 3.2 that has already been One-Clicked and would like a Milltek to go with it but I would need local fitting.
> North West area; Awesome? I would like to know costs for supply & fitting locally.... :?


our price for fitting would be Â£80+vat

supply would be Â£495all in
unless you join group buy

Total price would then be Â£490 all done and fitted


----------



## X4RCN

Yippee!!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] They are here!!

FROM THIS EVENING YOU CAN ORDER THE SYSTEMS ONLINE!!

PRICES
2litre
cat back v6 shape with dual exit Â£464
catback standard with twin exit Â£434
catback with quad exit Â£575

for the 3.2

catback v6 dual exit Â£605
catback quad Â£717

Ok guys the people who i have already spoke to and pm'd, call me this evening on 07951 900 808
if you log onto uk performance, order it online this evening you will be the first to have them in the country.....
These systems will be delivered in December.


----------



## ADB

UK Performance said:


> our price for fitting would be Â£80+vat
> 
> supply would be Â£495all in
> unless you join group buy
> 
> Total price would then be Â£490 all done and fitted


So that's a no then? You can't arrange local fitting as part of the group buy :?


----------



## X4RCN

ADB said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> 
> our price for fitting would be Â£80+vat
> 
> supply would be Â£495all in
> unless you join group buy
> 
> Total price would then be Â£490 all done and fitted
> 
> 
> 
> So that's a no then? You can't arrange local fitting as part of the group buy :?
Click to expand...

We are local to you so yes, we can fit it for you!
The majority of our customers come from out of town and as far as the south coast, so if you are the north west you cannot be far from us.

karen

call to book in and take our courtesy car if you like, if that helps or makes your day easier!

It is not quite a TT though, but you are more than welcome to use it.


----------



## ADB

UK Performance said:


> We are local to you so yes, we can fit it for you!
> The majority of our customers come from out of town and as far as the south coast, so if you are the north west you cannot be far from us.
> 
> karen
> 
> call to book in and take our courtesy car if you like, if that helps or makes your day easier!
> 
> It is not quite a TT though, but you are more than welcome to use it.


Apologies there Karen - I just assumed UK Performance were based down south - my ignorance :roll: .

My car is almost due it's second AVS, so I could be tempted to get the car serviced and the exhaust at the same time. I am also interested in the R32 front & rear ARBs. Is it possible you can do this and in the same day.......

Thanks

Andy


----------



## X4RCN

ADB said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are local to you so yes, we can fit it for you!
> The majority of our customers come from out of town and as far as the south coast, so if you are the north west you cannot be far from us.
> 
> karen
> 
> call to book in and take our courtesy car if you like, if that helps or makes your day easier!
> 
> It is not quite a TT though, but you are more than welcome to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies there Karen - I just assumed UK Performance were based down south - my ignorance :roll: .
> 
> My car is almost due it's second AVS, so I could be tempted to get the car serviced and the exhaust at the same time. I am also interested in the R32 front & rear ARBs. Is it possible you can do this and in the same day.......
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy
Click to expand...

Hi Andy

Not a problem, you may as well get it all done in a day, we have a courtesy car, if you do not want to hang around, it is only a fiesta diesel though...... not quite a TT :?

KAREN

call to book in


----------



## trevor

Hi Karen, could i have aprice please for a 180 fwd 2005 TT model that would be the quite one (I,mm not into noise)plus the two exit valance and fitting total price please


----------



## X4RCN

trevor said:


> Hi Karen, could i have aprice please for a 180 fwd 2005 TT model that would be the quite one (I,mm not into noise)plus the two exit valance and fitting total price please


Ok i will do the price in total includes fitting valance and sytem with discount

Â£482.46 all done


----------



## X4RCN

Just a quickie guys

All the people who are interested in the group buy to now contact us on any of the numbers to confirm

many thanks

karen


----------



## X4RCN

Still available for those who are interested, let me know asap.....
Only available for a few more weeks

karen


----------



## TT Law

Anyone considering using UK-Performance for this GB should do so.

They are very professional and whats more important do a brilliant job and are very friendly and customer focussed.

A real good team to deal with and I would definately recommend to anyone.

Thanks Tony & Karen a real pleasure meeting you.

Steve

A very happy Mk2 owner now with Milltek quad exhaust!


----------



## ChinsVXR

UK Performance said:


> Still available for those who are interested, let me know asap.....
> Only available for a few more weeks
> 
> karen


Whats the exact cut off date  Thinking about it.


----------



## Duggy

Karen, is this for TT systems only? or would you sort me out a large bore downpipe and resonated discreet system for a Bora TDi 130 Sport :roll:

John


----------



## X4RCN

No cut off date yet, as i keep extending, and it does apply to any Milltek exhaust system for any car too!! 

karen


----------



## X4RCN

TT Law said:


> Anyone considering using UK-Performance for this GB should do so.
> 
> They are very professional and whats more important do a brilliant job and are very friendly and customer focussed.
> 
> A real good team to deal with and I would definately recommend to anyone.
> 
> Thanks Tony & Karen a real pleasure meeting you.
> 
> Steve
> 
> A very happy Mk2 owner now with Milltek quad exhaust!


Nice to meet you too Steve :wink: 
Hope to see you on one of the meets in the new year, all the best!

karen


----------



## Duggy

Duggy said:


> Karen, is this for TT systems only? or would you sort me out a large bore downpipe and resonated discreet system for a Bora TDi 130 Sport :roll:
> 
> John


Karen, could you give me a price for above:

With fitting and vat and without fitting and postage, please

Thanks

John


----------



## X4RCN

Duggy said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karen, is this for TT systems only? or would you sort me out a large bore downpipe and resonated discreet system for a Bora TDi 130 Sport :roll:
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Karen, could you give me a price for above:
> 
> With fitting and vat and without fitting and postage, please
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Hello John

Price to have fitted here and with discount applied Â£524.25
to send out with postage and discount applied Â£397.93

karen


----------



## elderberry blue

hi karen 
How much for a resonated miltek cat back for a 53 reg 225 bhp what gains will i see with a remao?

paul


----------



## elderberry blue

sorry that a deliverd price to me?


----------



## X4RCN

Hi Paul
I have pm'd you :wink:

karen


----------



## Danny

Hi karen can you give me a price for cat back miltek exhaust for a 225

Thanks

Danny


----------



## X4RCN

Danny said:


> Hi karen can you give me a price for cat back miltek exhaust for a 225
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Danny


Two prices

The resonated system the quieter one is Â£371.31

The non resonated the louder one is Â£359.68

Let me know if you want one before friday, otherwise delivery will not be for 2 weeks.....

Thanks

karen


----------



## RichT

Hi Karen
Hope you are all well.
Can you give me your best price (fitted) for a twin Milltek Cat back for my 180 quattro? 
PM me if you like, I have tried to PM you twice buy it seems to be staying in my outbox.
Thanks 
Rich


----------



## X4RCN

Have been on my hols sorry Rich, have pm'd you...

Karen


----------



## RichT

OK why don't my PM's go to you???? :evil: 
Tried sending 2 this morning.
Not only that but you're engaged- Tony and his motor mouth huh?
I am all systems go!!!!!!
Sucking up completed last night- it wasn't a pretty sight I can tell you.
I will call you again
Rich


----------



## RichT

Booked in!!!!!!
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
See you on the 3rd


----------



## RichT

Sorry Karen
I have just noticed that my PM hasn't gone to you.
For some reason they are staying in my "Outbox" :x 
I wasn't ignoring you- Honest. 
Saturday can't come soon enough for me!!!!
See you all then
Rich


----------



## X4RCN

RichT said:


> Sorry Karen
> I have just noticed that my PM hasn't gone to you.
> For some reason they are staying in my "Outbox" :x
> I wasn't ignoring you- Honest.
> Saturday can't come soon enough for me!!!!
> See you all then
> Rich


LOL

Will see you Saturday Rich, put your woolley jumper on, it is freezing here!

Karen


----------



## RichT

Long johns it is
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## X4RCN

RichT said:


> Long johns it is
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Tony wears his :lol:

Do not tell him i told you though, our secret!

karen


----------



## RichT

:lol: :twisted: :lol: 

Cambelt went on my Scooby yesterday (company) and they have just delivered me a chuffing zafira as a hire car.

That won't be lasting long!!!!!


----------



## trev

RichT said:


> :lol: :twisted: :lol:
> 
> Cambelt went on my Scooby yesterday (company) and they have just delivered me a chuffing zafira as a hire car.
> 
> That won't be lasting long!!!!!


 great for doing your shopping though Rich!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## RichT

yeah thanks for that Trev. :?

Just driven 150 miles in it- UUUURGH!!!!!!

OK So what's the first MOD to a Zafira????


----------



## X4RCN

RichT said:


> yeah thanks for that Trev. :?
> 
> Just driven 150 miles in it- UUUURGH!!!!!!
> 
> OK So what's the first MOD to a Zafira????


A Zafira 

Wear a hat Rich noone will recognise you :lol:

karen


----------



## RichT

Just driven to Southampton & back in the bloody thing.  Goes tomorrow 

Got the call from Subaru about the cambelt.

Worst case is a new engine- Â£6,000
Best case- Â£2,500

Bloody marvelous!!!

The FD loves me. I think my p45 is in the post 

48 hours to go and I will have a shiny new Milltek! 
[smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## X4RCN

RichT said:


> Just driven to Southampton & back in the bloody thing.  Goes tomorrow
> 
> Got the call from Subaru about the cambelt.
> 
> Worst case is a new engine- Â£6,000
> Best case- Â£2,500
> 
> Bloody marvelous!!!
> 
> The FD loves me. I think my p45 is in the post
> 
> 48 hours to go and I will have a shiny new Milltek!
> [smiley=drummer.gif]


Tony did say ouch when i told him what your Subaru was having but really OUCH OUCH!!

I think i would add a few biccies with your Milltek on Saturday and a nice cup of tea, should make it all better :wink:

Karen


----------



## X4RCN

Just as a matter of interest Richard, why did you take it to Southampton.

Tony could beat that price by miles for a cambelt change.... Will find out how much exactly.......

karen


----------



## RichT

It was the lovely Zafira that I drove to Southampton (shiver)

The Scooby is a company car and is currently lieing-in-state at the main dealers.

It's not a bad thing because it was costing a fortune on tax and (fingers crossed) I will now be able to get a more family friendly car for when the new arrival appears. 

Karry didn't want us looking like a right pair of chavs with the baby seat in the back.

Biccies & tea COME ON!!!!!


----------



## RichT

Well, I had it fitted on Saturday- Photos on separate thread.

How chuffed am I?????

Thanks Tony & Karen. It has made a BIG difference not only from a looks point of view but it has definitely made the thottle more responsive.

I opted for the resonated unit which has a fantatsic tone when you put your foot down but is quiet when idling or on the motorway.

Thanks again guys!!


----------



## X4RCN

RichT said:


> Well, I had it fitted on Saturday- Photos on separate thread.
> 
> How chuffed am I?????
> 
> Thanks Tony & Karen. It has made a BIG difference not only from a looks point of view but it has definitely made the thottle more responsive.
> 
> I opted for the resonated unit which has a fantatsic tone when you put your foot down but is quiet when idling or on the motorway.
> 
> Thanks again guys!!


Saw the pictures Rich, looks fantastic and i am glad you are pleased with it.

Sorry i did not make it in, had to wait in for my boys results for his entrance exam....

Yes he passed by the way, i am so proud of him.

Hope Tony made tea or at least you had a cup while you was here in this freezing workshop!

See you soon

Karen


----------



## RichT

Hi Karen

Glad to hear about the results- Tony was telling me all about it. You must be very proud.

Tony took good care of me on Saturday and it wasn't too cold as the sun was shining which is good coz I got to show off my new MOD


----------



## X4RCN

Glad you are pleased Richard, see you soon!

Karen


----------



## X4RCN

HI Guys

Just to let you know that this offer will shortly close, please let me know if you are still interested, i could stretch possibly for a few more weeks, bribery usually works well!

Karen


----------



## graham225

i will have cat back resonated system with discount is Â£348.09 to fit my quattro 225 please.
I will require it to be posted to me thanks.


----------



## X4RCN

graham225 said:


> i will have cat back resonated system with discount is Â£348.09 to fit my quattro 225 please.
> I will require it to be posted to me thanks.


No problem Graham, can you call me on monday with your details and we will certainly get one posted to you.

Karen


----------



## graham225

UK Performance said:


> graham225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will have cat back resonated system with discount is Â£348.09 to fit my quattro 225 please.
> I will require it to be posted to me thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem Graham, can you call me on monday with your details and we will certainly get one posted to you.
> 
> Karen
Click to expand...

Call you on Monday Karen


----------



## bristewart

UK Performance said:


> graham225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will have cat back resonated system with discount is Â£348.09 to fit my quattro 225 please.
> I will require it to be posted to me thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem Graham, can you call me on monday with your details and we will certainly get one posted to you.
> 
> Karen
Click to expand...

Hi Karen, is that Â£348.09 delivered?

I was thinking of fitting a Blueflame but am now wondering if it will be too loud, and so might be swaying towards a Milltek resonated instead.


----------



## X4RCN

bristewart said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> graham225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i will have cat back resonated system with discount is Â£348.09 to fit my quattro 225 please.
> I will require it to be posted to me thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem Graham, can you call me on monday with your details and we will certainly get one posted to you.
> 
> Karen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Karen, is that Â£348.09 delivered?
> 
> I was thinking of fitting a Blueflame but am now wondering if it will be too loud, and so might be swaying towards a Milltek resonated instead.
Click to expand...

No delivery is on top 12.50 will do it.

Karen


----------



## graham225

Hi karen sorry i haven`t called you today been busy having remap  will catch tomorrow.


----------



## Davidch

These prices for a 225 seem really cheap my Milltek on my M3 cost about Â£900.

Karen, How much longer will these prices be running? :wink:

price for the catback with discount applied...

the resonated is Â£371.31

the non resonated is Â£359.69 ( the louder one )

Also has any one got any sound clips of both of these systems?

Cheers
David


----------



## bristewart

Do either of these systems have any performance gains for a remapped 225?

How does the non-resonated version compare to a Blueflame in terms of loudness?

Thanks.


----------



## X4RCN

Nice try Graham a catback for a 225 with discount works out at 408.43.

Please do not confuse our members :wink:

Make no wonder my phone has been so redhot with enquires you devil you :twisted:

karen


----------



## graham225

Hi Karen

I must have got confused :? because on page 2 second post down i thought you quoted "cat back resonated system with discount is Â£348.09"


----------



## bristewart

I agree Graham it does say that on page 2 of this thread. That's what got me interested in this offer, else I'd be buying locally.

However, Karen rang me back yesterday to say the price was now Â£408 for a TT 225 catback exhaust, not Â£348, and that there is no stock until April 17th.

She also said that Milltek have put their prices up. So perhaps that's the reason for the price increase. Either that or pressure from Milltek telling them to stop selling them so cheap!


----------



## graham225

bristewart said:


> Either that or pressure from Milltek telling them to stop selling them so cheap!


you may have a good point there m8 :wink:


----------



## bristewart

Have just found this on another site:

"The cost of steel has had a dramatic increase in price and Milltek have had to increase some of their prices."


----------



## Coope

Hey Karen....got lost in all the post so can I ask ? how much for a cat back for an 03 225 fitted if you do and will the tail pipes fit thro an Audi bodykit ?


----------



## chrishTT

how much for a cat back

for a 225 Y reg TT coupe

resonated milltek


----------



## Matt B

OK so another one interested in a resonated cat back for a 225 (2000)
If you can give me an all in price with fitting and VAT that would be sound
Cheers

Matt


----------



## X4RCN

Hi Guys

A fitted price for the resonated including the dreaded vat is 478.94.

Karen


----------



## monkgti

Hi
I want high flow cats for a mk1 v6.
Been on to people today... Just noticed this thread!
Car has AMD stage 2 at presen,so already got rear silencer.
Can you give me a price and delivery(will fit myself)
Thanks
Monk


----------



## ezz

and your bestest price,with ttoc discount :wink: delivered for 2003/ 225 quattro...cat back resonated exhaust, if you would be so kind.thanks  ezz


----------



## X4RCN

Give me a ring guys, i will give you a good deal.

karen


----------



## m12osy

Hi I have a MK1 180 Q

What will be the price with the 20% disc for a Milltek dual exit non-resonated cat-back

Kind Regards

Oz


----------



## X4RCN

m12osy said:


> Hi I have a MK1 180 Q
> 
> What will be the price with the 20% disc for a Milltek dual exit non-resonated cat-back
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Oz


494.00 WITH 20% OFF.

KAREN


----------



## popic78

Hi dear ukperformance one question:
I have a MK2 2.0 tfsi

Which is the price with the 20% discount  for a Milltek CAT-BACK QUAD and a LARGE BORE DOWNPIPE AND HI-FLOW SPORTS CAT? thank you very much


----------



## X4RCN

popic78 said:


> Hi dear ukperformance one question:
> I have a MK2 2.0 tfsi
> 
> Which is the price with the 20% discount  for a Milltek CAT-BACK QUAD and a LARGE BORE DOWNPIPE AND HI-FLOW SPORTS CAT? thank you very much


I have sent you a pm.

Karen


----------



## X4RCN

Total price with cat is Â£887.

We may have just sold the last quad system i am just checking now for you.

Karen


----------



## X4RCN

Yes we have both in just at 2 different premises.

When do you want it?

Karen


----------



## popic78

Hi karen I think that i will buy them.I have only to decide for the cat back, the quad or the dual(like the 3.2).
Which is the price for the dual cat back?
sorry for my tons of questions


----------



## wesTT29

UK Performance said:


> jons3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, what would the price be for a cat back S3 exhaust (the quieter one of the two please)
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> with discount would be Â£389.87, shall i add you to the list!
> 
> karen
Click to expand...

Hi Karen,

Would this still be eligible and what would it cost delivered?

Many thanks,

Andrew


----------



## RavenBlackTT

Hi Karen,

Is the Milltek system from the turbo back with a high flo cat? How much would it be for the full shibang and delivery to sunny aberdeen?


----------



## Ripster

Hi Karen

Could you give me a price for a Milltek Cat Back for a 3.2 please? Inc VAT, delivery and all that nonsense if you would


----------



## rsturbocom

hi, is it still possible to get a twin cat back milltek exhaust (resonated) for an audi tt 225 bhp ,Can i still get one at a cheap price ?? Also do you have a price on a downpipe and sports cat for an aduit tt 180 bhp ??cheers


----------



## mccaste

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and live in Aberdeen, I'd be interested in the hi flow cat and cat back exhaust for the 225. I'm not sure if this deal is till runningbut if you could give me a price would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Steve


----------

